# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Δεν θα παντρευτώ.

## marian_m

> Γιατι ημουνα και ειμαι ,ισως περισσοτερο απο το κανονικο 'εκλεκτικος'.Ενω ειχα δεσμους,οχι πολλους,αισθανομουν οτι 'καταπιεζομουν(πιο'πολυ το δευτερο).Ειναι κακο αυτο?


Καθόλου, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω. Αν αισθάνεσαι εσύ καλά, όλα τ' άλλα περιττεύουν.
Δεν είμαστε όλοι γεννημένοι για γάμο και οικογένεια.

----------


## 1-555-Confide

και τι καλά που θα κάνεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ουτε κι εγω θα παντρευτω απο τι φαινεται. που να βρεθει η καταληλη οταν ολες τη ψωνισαν μεχρι το θεο στο ελλαδισταν ? και να ελεγες οτι αξιζουν παει στο διαολο, αλλα εδω περα εχουμε γιομισει μπαζα που εμφανισιακα μοιαζουν με γυναικες, αλλα απο συμπεριφορα και χαρακτηρα γαμησε τα χειροτερα κι απο νταλικεριδες.


Εσενα τα χουμε πει πολλες φορες.. καταρχην εισαι μικρος για παντρεια κ δν εισαι τυπος της παντρειας, δν μπορω με τπτ να σε φανταστω παντρεμενο ρε μλκ.. θα σου ταιριαζε πιστευω να βρεις μια κοπελα στα μετρα σου κ να συζειτε αλλα για να την βρεις πρεπει να γινεις λιγο πιο ανοιχτος κ διαλλακτικος κ να μν απορριπτεις ευκαιριες τσουβαλιαζοντας...  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε γραφεις τπτ διαφορετικο απ'οσους κατηγορουν τους ανεργους, λες και δε θελουν οι ιδιοι να δουλεψουν. ετσι και με τη περιπτωση οσων ειναι single, λες να μη θελουν να εχουν γκομενα ? δεν ευθυνομαι εγω που οι ελλεηνιδες ειναι ψωνισμενες και κακομαθημενες. ποτε δεν απερριψα καποια που ηταν ταιριαστη, ουτε χωρισα καμια.

περι τσουβαλιασματος μονη σου τα ελεγες και σε αλλο θεμα οτι μεχρι και οι φιλεναδες σου ψαχνουν για γκομενους δυο μετρα θεους και λεφταδες, ενω εκεινες ειναι κατω του μετριου. αν αυτο δεν ειναι ψωνισμα και τσουβαλιασμα απο μερια τους τι ειναι ? οποτε βλεπωντας το κι εγω αυτο λεω το αυτονοητο, δε ψαχνουν απλους αντρες, μοντελα ψαχνουν κατευθειαν απ'το γυμναστηριο και καριεριστες τραπεζιτες.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εσυ Κενο εισαι χοντρος αγυμναστος αφραγκος οποτε απορριπτεσαι  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ναι αλλα δεν ψαχνω καμια κουκλαρα, ποσο μαλλον αδυνατη. ψαχνω κατι ταιριαστο, καποια χοντρη αγυμναστη και αφραγκη επισης. αλλα ακομα κι αυτες εδω περα ειναι ψωνισμενες!

----------


## Lacrymosa

χμμμ, τελικα δν σου κανω  :Stick Out Tongue: 
πρεπει να αναζητησεις αλλου :PPP

----------


## Lou!

ολγάκι δεν πειράζει!

θα γλυτώσεις από τα βάσανα του γάμου!  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

> Γιατι ημουνα και ειμαι ,ισως περισσοτερο απο το κανονικο 'εκλεκτικος'.Ενω ειχα δεσμους,οχι πολλους,αισθανομουν οτι 'καταπιεζομουν(πιο'πολυ το δευτερο).Ειναι κακο αυτο?


Απλά εύχομαι να νιωθεις καλα με σενα και πάνω απ όλα να υπήρξες αξιοπρεπής. Αν σ αυτους που βρισκονται τωρα σε ίδιες καταστασεις μ αυτες που βρεθηκες εσυ καποτε δίνεις συμβουλες για να πράξουν αντιθετα με αυτα που εκανες εσυ αυτο σημαινει πως εχεις μετανιωσει. Σημασία εχει να νιωθεις πληροτητα γαι τις επιλογες σου στη ζωη. Κι οσοι εχουν οικογενειακη ζωη δε σημαινει απαραιτητα πως ειναι ευτυχισμενοι.

----------


## vagpap

> Εσυ Κενο εισαι χοντρος αγυμναστος αφραγκος οποτε απορριπτεσαι


lacrymosa,για ναπαντησω πρωτα στον Γιαννη,ναι υπηρξα αξιοπρεπης κι ειλικρινης,σε καθε μου σχεση(καμμια δεν ζητησε τα λεφτα της πισω)και ουδεποτε εχω δωσει συμβουλη εναντια στο γαμο.Εσυ δε Δις lacrymosa,με εχεις 'ιντριγκαρει' γιατι εισαι πολυ πνευματωδης,οξυνους,με χιουμορ(και χιουμορ=εξυπναδα)και εισαι και αδυνατουλα.Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις?Αληθεια,τι στοιχεια ψαχνεις σεναν αντρα(ωωωωπ,νατο ηρθε!)

----------


## ioannis2

> lacrymosa,..,με εχεις 'ιντριγκαρει' γιατι εισαι πολυ πνευματωδης,οξυνους,με χιουμορ(και χιουμορ=εξυπναδα)και εισαι και αδυνατουλα.Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις?Αληθεια,τι στοιχεια ψαχνεις σεναν αντρα(ωωωωπ,νατο ηρθε!)


Ειναι σε σχεση, αλλωστε εισαι κατα πολύ μεγαλύτερος της :Smile: 
Λακρυ, σορρυ που επεμβαινω...

----------


## vagpap

Σευχαριστω πολυ, Γιαννη,καλα κανεις και μου το λες.Κι ελεγα κι εγω......(παιδες,δοκιμη,νομιζ  οτι απο τις πολλες μλκς που ακουσε το μηχανημα αρνειται να συνεχισει) ι.βεβαια, μια φιλια ηθελα,δεν ειμαι σε φαση για σχεση(μακαρι να ημουν) αφου προσπαθω ακομη να μαζεψω τα κομματια μου και να σταθω στα ποδια μου απο την καταθλιψη που περασα(και ψιλοπερναω).Τι επειδη κανω τον ανετο με μικροπαρατηρησεις,συμβοου ες,και ανοητο χαζοχιουμορ

----------


## vagpap

Ακουει το μαραφετι,η ταπαιξε απο τις παπαριες που ακουει

----------


## vagpap

Ταπαιξε το μαραφετι ,ακουσε πολλες παπαριες,οποτε θαμαι συντομος,αν τα παρει,lacrymosa,αγνοουσα την ηλικια σου,που εισαι ,στα twenties,στα thirties,να ξερω κι εγω ο ερμοσ,βεβαια ξερω οτι εισαι Σαλονικα,και δεν ξερω με την εμφανιση σου,αλλα ετσι οπως στραβωσε.......

----------


## vagpap

[QUOTE=vagpap;439987]Ταπαιξε το μαραφετι ,ακουσε πολλες παπαριες,οποτε θαμαι συντομος,αν τα παρει,lacrymosa,αγνοουσα την ηλικια σου,που εισαι ,στα twenties,στα thirties,να ξερω κι εγω ο ερμοσ,βεβαια ξερω οτι εισαι Σαλονικα,και δεν ξερω με την εμφανιση σου(η μου),αλλα ετσι οπως στραβωσ

----------


## Lacrymosa

ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια, αλλα α) εχω σχεση κ β) ειμαι 22, εισαι 52, εεεε...
δν εχω να πω κατι αλλο

----------


## vagpap

laacrymosa,κοριτσι μου,δεν το συζητω αλλο,εστω και αν δειχνω ας πουμε 8-9 χρονια νεωτερος απο την ηλικια μου,θες λογω 20τους και και πλεον γυμναστικης,θες λογω γονιδιων-νοοτροπιας,η ηλικιακη διαφορα ειναι χααοτικη(δυστυχως-δυστυχως)Τι κριμα.Παντως η γνωμη μου για σενα ειναι εξαιρετικη(δεδομενων των γραφωμενων σου)Μια κοπελλα σαν κιεσενα ψαχνω,αλλα πουντην,Εχεις ενα πολυ 'δυνατο' μυαλο,αλλα 22,απαγορευτικον(δυστυχως)Τ  αλλο να πω,με ξενυχτησες,ειχα πλασει 'περικοκλαδες' στο μυαλο μου για σενα,αλλα 22,το λεω και το ξαναλεω,εσαι OUT,τι κριμα,κριμα,κριμα,κριμα,κρι μα,κριμα,κριμα....Παντως σευχαριστω που απαντησες,το εκτιμω απεριοριστα.Παντα φιλικα.Αγγελος(το πραγματικο ονομα μου}και οι φιλοι μου με αποκαλουν Αγγελο(αμετανοητος χαζοχιουμοριστας).Φιλικα lacrymosa,φιλικα.

----------


## vagpap

Στοπα γω,το χαλασαμα το μηχανημα με τις παπαριες μας.τσπαντν,που λεει κι ntoubroytza,Τι αλλο να πω,με ξενυχτησες,κριμα,κριμα,κρι α,κιμα(οχι για τον υπνο μου)Παντως σευχαριστω που απαντησες,το εκτιμω απεριοριστα.Παντα φιλικα,Αγγελος(το πραγματικο μου ονομα)και οι φιλοι μου με αποκαλουν Αγγελο(αμετανοητος χαζοχιουμοριστας)Φιλικα lacrymosa,φιλικα.

----------


## vagpap

Συνεχιζω,κριμα(οχι για τον υπνο μου)Σευχαριστω που μου απαντησες,Παντα φιλικα,Αγγελος(το πραγματικο μου ονομα,)και οι φιλοι μου με αποκαλουν Αγγελο(αμετανοητος χαζοχιουμοριιστας)Φιλικα lacrymosa,φιλικα............................ .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................

----------


## δελφίνι

> ολγάκι δεν πειράζει!
> 
> θα γλυτώσεις από τα βάσανα του γάμου!


Eσύ είσαι παντρεμένη; έχεις σχέση;


Πάντως παιδιά, έτσι όπως είμαι δεν βλέπω να παντρεύομαι ούτε μετά από 10 χρόνια....πώς την πάτησα έτσι;;;;; ε;;;;; :Confused: 


.....

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Πάντως παιδιά, έτσι όπως είμαι δεν βλέπω να παντρεύομαι ούτε μετά από 10 χρόνια....πώς την πάτησα έτσι;;;;; ε;;;;;


αφου εισαστε ηλιθιες εσεις οι γυναικες. οταν ειστε νεες και σας δινονται οι ευκαιριες, ψωνιζεστε και σνομπαρετε τους παντες, δηθεν γιατι κανεις δε σας κανει. μεγαλωνοντας που δε μετρατε τοσο, παρακαλατε αυτους που καποτε σας ξυνιζαν, αλλα πλεον σας φτυνουν αυτοι. σας αξιζει λοιπον η μοναξια!

----------


## δελφίνι

> αφου εισαστε ηλιθιες εσεις οι γυναικες. οταν ειστε νεες και σας δινονται οι ευκαιριες, ψωνιζεστε και σνομπαρετε τους παντες, δηθεν γιατι κανεις δε σας κανει. μεγαλωνοντας που δε μετρατε τοσο, παρακαλατε αυτους που καποτε σας ξυνιζαν, αλλα πλεον σας φτυνουν αυτοι. σας αξιζει λοιπον η μοναξια!


Σκληρή απάντηση.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Σκληρή απάντηση.
> 
> ...


οσο σκληρη ειναι και η χυλοπιτα που δινετε στα αγορακια, καταστρεφωντας την αυτοπεποιθηση τους, γεμιζωντας τις ψυχουλες τους ψυχολογικα, σαπιζωντας αναγκαστικα στη μοναξια.

----------


## δελφίνι

> οσο σκληρη ειναι και η χυλοπιτα που δινετε στα αγορακια, καταστρεφωντας την αυτοπεποιθηση τους, γεμιζωντας τις ψυχουλες τους ψυχολογικα, σαπιζωντας αναγκαστικα στη μοναξια.


Λες να πληρώνω αμαρτίες;;;;;

....

----------


## rocketeer

Ολγα δεν πειραζει, ο γαμος δεν ειναι ο σκοπος της ζωης του ανθρωπου. Μπορεις ευκολα να εισαι σε σχεση χωρις ντε και καλα να ακολουθησει γαμος. 
Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο ειμαστε νεοι πιστευουμε οτι εχουμε απειρο χρονο και ξαφνικα μια μερα συνειδητοποιουμε οτι ξεμειναμε απο χρονο!

----------


## vagpap

Rocketeer,πολυ καλα τα λες,σε βρισκω πολυ ωριμο,δενγνωριζω την ηλικια σου, αλλα μακαρι να ειχα την ωριιμοτητα σου(υποθετω οτι εισαι στα twenties something)στην ηλικια σου,που αλλαζα τις 'επωνυμες'κουκλες την μια μετα την αλλη(η μια ,8 χονια δεσμος,εχει χαρακτηιρηστει η πιο ωραια 'κοσμικη' της αθηνας(τωρα ειναι παντρεμανη μα διασημο σουπερμαρκετα(τον γνωριζουν κι οι πετρες),και η αλλη ,1 χρνο χρονο δεσμος.εχει 'ψηφιστει' ως η πιο ωραια γυναικα ελληνα πολιτικου με ομοιοτητα με την angelina jolie.Δεν μπορω να πω αλλα,για ευνοητους λογους,ουτε κομπαζω,αν και ετσι φαινεται.Ασθανομαι τελειως μλκς,που δεν επαιρνα την αποφαση να παντρευτω.Πρεπει ναμαι τελειως βλαξ.

----------


## justme

> αφου εισαστε ηλιθιες εσεις οι γυναικες. οταν ειστε νεες και σας δινονται οι ευκαιριες, ψωνιζεστε και σνομπαρετε τους παντες, δηθεν γιατι κανεις δε σας κανει. μεγαλωνοντας που δε μετρατε τοσο, παρακαλατε αυτους που καποτε σας ξυνιζαν, αλλα πλεον σας φτυνουν αυτοι. σας αξιζει λοιπον η μοναξια!


To τσουβάλιασμα σταματάει άμεσα εάν σκεφτεί κάποιος την μάνα του, την αδερφή ή την ξαδέρφη του πριν να γράψει ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ 





> Λες να πληρώνω αμαρτίες;;;;;
> 
> ....


Εννοείται πως όχι. Αυτό που πληρώνεις είναι ο αρνητισμός που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου

----------


## vagpap

Ισως και ναχεις δικαιο.αλλα παντως συνεχιζω να αισθανομαι βλαξ.

----------


## δελφίνι

Το κακό με μένα είναι ότι δεν με θέλει κανένας ούτε και για σχέση.


...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Το κακό με μένα είναι ότι δεν με θέλει κανένας ούτε και για σχέση.
> 
> 
> ...


αφου τους εφτυνες οταν σου καναν τις προτασεις. το γραψες και στο αρχικο μηνυμα. και για σκετο σεξακι τωρα θα σου ειναι δυσκολα. αμα η γυναικα φαινεται αρνητικη, χανει τη θηλυκοτητα της και μετα τη βλεπουμε σαν κολαουζο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τι σημαινει ''κολαουζος'' βρε κενο? 

Παιδια ο γαμος δν πρεπει να ειναι αυτοσκοπος στη ζωη! δν σημαινει πως οποιος δν παντρευεται ειναι αποτυχημενος κ δν αξιζει να ζει πχ!

Ουτε αυτοσκοπος (πρεπει να) ειναι, ουτε μονοδρομος. Αν ειναι να ερθει, θα ερθει. Κι αν θελουμε να ερθει, φυσικα προσπαθουμε κι εμεις λιγο προς αυτην την κατευθυνση. Κανενα συμπαν δν θα συνομωτησει προκειμενου να επιτυχουμε οτιδηποτε, την προσπαθεια εμεις την καταβαλλουμε. Επισης οσο πιο εμμονικα κυνηγας κατι, τοσο πιο δυσκολη κατανταει η επιτευξη του.. οποτε don't panic and go on!!  :Smile:

----------


## vagpap

Iσως και ναχει δικοιο ,μου εβαλε ιδεες το 'Ολγακι'(σορρυ ολγακι για το θαρρος,δλδ που σε αποκαλω ολγακι)αλλα μουβαλες ιδεες.Πιστευω παντως οτι καπου φταις κιεσυ.(Μιλαειι η πειρα,τρομαρα μου)Κατι πρεπει να κανεις λαθος.Σκεψου το(για την Ολγα μιλαω)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Τι σημαινει ''κολαουζος'' βρε κενο? 
> 
> Παιδια ο γαμος δν πρεπει να ειναι αυτοσκοπος στη ζωη! δν σημαινει πως οποιος δν παντρευεται ειναι αποτυχημενος κ δν αξιζει να ζει πχ!
> 
> Ουτε αυτοσκοπος (πρεπει να) ειναι, ουτε μονοδρομος. Αν ειναι να ερθει, θα ερθει. Κι αν θελουμε να ερθει, φυσικα προσπαθουμε κι εμεις λιγο προς αυτην την κατευθυνση. Κανενα συμπαν δν θα συνομωτησει προκειμενου να επιτυχουμε οτιδηποτε, την προσπαθεια εμεις την καταβαλλουμε. Επισης οσο πιο εμμονικα κυνηγας κατι, τοσο πιο δυσκολη κατανταει η επιτευξη του.. οποτε don't panic and go on!!


αν εκανες μια αναζητηση στο γκουγκλ το πρωτο αποτελεσμα που θα εβρισκες θα ηταν αυτο http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%BA...B6%CE%BF%CF%82 το οποιο δινει τρεις διαφορετικες ερμηνειες, εγω προφανως εννοουσα το δευτερο: ο φορτικος ανθρωπος. κι οπου φορτικος = ο επιβαρυντικος. 
σκεψου το και για τον εαυτο σου, εαν την επεφτες σε καποιον και ηταν αρνητικος, δε θα τον απαλασσες στο τελος απο τη παρουσια σου να μη του εισαι αλλα και να μη σου ειναι βαρος ? εφοσον ουτε να τον δοκιμασεις για σεξ δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος, τι αλλο να τον κανεις να κατσεις να τον κοιταζεις ?

οσον αφορα τον γαμο, αυτα πεστα στο περιγυρω σου που περιμενει παντρειες και οικογενειες. και δεν ειναι μονο οι γονεις που τα λενε, αλλα και οι συγγενεις, και οι γειτονες μας αντιμετωπιζουν καπως απο τα 25 και μετα αν δεν εχουμε εξελιχθει στα ερωτικα.

καλως ή κακως η κοινωνια τις επιτυχιες κοιτα και επικροτει, τις αποτυχιες τις σχολιαζει ασχημα και προτιμα να τις θαβει κατω απ'το χαλακι για να μη δινουν το κακο παραδειγμα στα παιδια τους.

----------


## keep_walking

Το οτι ειχες προτασεις γαμου και τις απεριψες δεν σημαινει οτι επραξες λαθος. Ουτε ειναι ο γαμος αυτοσκοπος. Βεβαια ειναι ωραιο να βρεις ενα ταιρι και να μοιραζοσαστε τα βαρη της ζωης , να επικοινωνειται και να διωχνεται αυτο που λεγεται μοναξια. Ισως και κανα παιδι να γεμιζε τις ζωες σας. Ακολουθεις μια πορεια στη ζωη που ειναι πολλες φορες μικροι μονοδρομοι, ή θα κανω αυτο ή θα κανω το αλλο και σε οδηγουν καπου. Ισως να ειναι ανθρωπινο να λες αμα ειχα διαλεξει αυτη την πορεια τι θα γινοταν και πως θα μουν τωρα και να μετανιωνεις για ολους τους δρομους που δεν πηρες. Δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να παρεις ολους τους δρομους και η ζωη ειναι μικρη ,οποτε βουρ κανε οτι γουσταρεις και μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα. Εαν θες να βρεις τον συντροφο της ζωης σου ψαξε για αυτο , ενα θες να κανεις κατι αλλο καντο , αλλα μη μιζεριαζεις με αρνητικες σκεψεις.

----------


## λιλιουμ

> ουτε κι εγω θα παντρευτω απο τι φαινεται. που να βρεθει η καταληλη οταν ολες τη ψωνισαν μεχρι το θεο στο ελλαδισταν ? και να ελεγες οτι αξιζουν παει στο διαολο, αλλα εδω περα εχουμε γιομισει μπαζα που εμφανισιακα μοιαζουν με γυναικες, αλλα απο συμπεριφορα και χαρακτηρα γαμησε τα χειροτερα κι απο νταλικεριδες.


..και η πρωτη και μεγαλυτερη αρνητικη συνεπεια του γεγονοτος οτι οι γυναικες εχουν γινει αντρακια και σαν νταλικερηδες, ειναι ότι οι αντρες έγιναν σα γυναικουλες. Μουρμουρα, κλαψα, δραση μηδεν, τα θελουν ολα ετοιμα, κτλ κτλ κτλ.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

τι αλλο μπορει να κανει ενας αντρας που βρισκεται σε ηλικια γαμου σημερα ? να παντρευτει με το ζορι δε γινεται. οταν εχει χαθει η προθυμια στις γυναικες και προτιμουν να μενουν μονες τους σαν γεροντοκορες, τοτε λογικο βρισκω και οι αντρες να μουρμουριζουν και να γκρινιαζουν.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Δε θα διαφωνησω. Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο παντως να ξαναγυρισει η γυναικα στο πλυσταριο και στην κουζινα και στην πολυτεκνια και να φυγει δλδ απο την αγορα εργασιας. Πρεπει μια αλλη λυση να βρεθει, όπως να ειναι γυναικα και να παριστανει τον αντρα, οχι να ειναι αντρακι και να παριστανει τη γυναικα, οπως γινεται σημερα. Μεχρι να γινει αυτο, αντρες σε ηλικια γαμου, υπομονη! Παντως ακομα παντρυεται κοσμος, δε μπορει, θα εχουν ξεμεινει και μερικες θηλυκες μαλαγανες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αν εκανες μια αναζητηση στο γκουγκλ το πρωτο αποτελεσμα που θα εβρισκες θα ηταν αυτο http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/%CE%BA...B6%CE%BF%CF%82 το οποιο δινει τρεις διαφορετικες ερμηνειες, εγω προφανως εννοουσα το δευτερο: ο φορτικος ανθρωπος. κι οπου φορτικος = ο επιβαρυντικος. 
> σκεψου το και για τον εαυτο σου, εαν την επεφτες σε καποιον και ηταν αρνητικος, δε θα τον απαλασσες στο τελος απο τη παρουσια σου να μη του εισαι αλλα και να μη σου ειναι βαρος ? εφοσον ουτε να τον δοκιμασεις για σεξ δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος, τι αλλο να τον κανεις να κατσεις να τον κοιταζεις ?
> 
> οσον αφορα τον γαμο, αυτα πεστα στο περιγυρω σου που περιμενει παντρειες και οικογενειες. και δεν ειναι μονο οι γονεις που τα λενε, αλλα και οι συγγενεις, και οι γειτονες μας αντιμετωπιζουν καπως απο τα 25 και μετα αν δεν εχουμε εξελιχθει στα ερωτικα.
> 
> καλως ή κακως η κοινωνια τις επιτυχιες κοιτα και επικροτει, τις αποτυχιες τις σχολιαζει ασχημα και προτιμα να τις θαβει κατω απ'το χαλακι για να μη δινουν το κακο παραδειγμα στα παιδια τους.


Που ζεις ρε ΚΕΝΟ πραγματικα αναρωτιεμαι δλδ!
Εμενα προσωπικα ο περιγυρος μου δν εχει τετοιες προσδοκιες αμεσα τουλαχιστον, ουτε εκδηλωνει τετοιες ανησυχιες!
Μ αρεσει π το παιζεις γενικα 3 λαλουν κ 2 χορευουν, αλλα σε κατι θεματα οπως αυτο εχεις ακρως συντηρητικες αποψεις!
Κ πες μ τωρα ειλικρινα (στον εαυτο σου δλδ να το πεις), εισαι ατομο για γαμο εσυ? εδω μια σχεση δν μπορεις να στεριωσεις κ παντου ολα σου φταινε κ βρισκεις ελαττωματα ''οι γυναικες ειναι ετσι κ ειναι αλλιως", ασε δε που δν βγαινεις απο το σπιτι π περιμενεις να σου πεσει απο το τζακι με αποτελεσμα να μενεις με το πουλι στο χερι, κ θα αντεξεις εσυ ολα τα βασανα κ τις υποχωρησεις κ τις συννενοησεις που περιλαμβανει ενας γαμος?
Σου φταινε οι γυναικες κατα τ αλλα, αλλα μολις σου κανουν κινηση ψωνιζεσαι κ ''ο κενο ειναι ετσι κ ειναι γιουβετσι".
Σταματα λοιπον να εισαι αρνητικος αν θες να βρεις κοπελα (για σχεση πρωτα, να δοκιμασεις τις αντοχες σου, κ ο γαμος ερχεται για αργοτερα).
Καποια πραγματα πρεπει να τα ανεχτεις κ να τα υπομεινεις (σε λογικα παντα πλαισια), καποιες συμπεριφορες σου ενδεχομενως να τις αλλαξεις, αλλιως μονος σου θα μενεις μια ζωη.
Να πω οτι εμενες σε κανα χωριο της επαρχιας π εχει μετρημενες κοπελες οκ, αλλα Αθηνα ζεις ρε Κενο να πουμε π εχει τοοοοσο κοσμο κ τοοοσες πολλες εναλλακτικες (κ ρωσιδες οπως εχεις γραψει οτι σ αρεσουν)
Ειναι δυνατον απο τοοοσα εκατομμυρια κοσμο να μν εχεις εστω μια κοπελα να ταυτιζεσαι?
Μηπως φταει (κ μν θυμωσεις) οτι εισαι λιγακι παραξενος κ ιδιοτροπος?
Αλλα κ παλι, υπαρχουν ενα σωρο κοπελες π εχουν τον χαρακτηρα σου (κ χειροτερο ακομα  :Stick Out Tongue: ), πως γινεται να μν εχεις βρει κατι?
Δν ξερω ρε κενο κατσε σκεψου τα, γιατι ειναι κριμα ρε συ να ταλαιπωρεισαι, εισαι σε μια ηλικια π θα επρεπε να αρπαζεις τη ζωη κ να τη ζεις στο επακρο, κ οχι να μιζεριαζεις κ να το ριχνεις στο αλκοολ για να κοιμασαι..
Αλλαξε λιγο κ τα πρακτικα της καθημερινοτητας, κανε πιο χαρουμενα κ ευχαριστα πραγματα.. (ξερω αρχικα θα σε ξενιζει αλλα προσπαθησε..) σταματα να ακους τα μεταλ κ ολα αυτα, ακου πιο χαρουμενα πραγματα, ντυσου πιο ωραια, ξεκινα να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου κ την εμφανιση σου, πηγαινε εναν περιπατο η ενα ταξιδι, πανε ακομη κ σε μια πορεια ξερω γω, βγες εξω παντως κ προσπαθησε να συμμετεχεις σε κατι συλλογικο, ακομα κ να πας ενα ταξιδι μονος σου...
φιλικα στα λεω ολα αυτα κ το ξερεις  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αυτο αναρωτιεμαι κι εγω. μα που ζω και ποιος ειμαι τελος παντων, ο πανισχυρος μεγιστανας των νιντζα ? να γραφονται βιβλια για χαρη μου ? τρομαζω ομως με την ανακριβεια στη μουσικη. ναι ναι μονο εκει. γιατι μεταλλας ημουν οταν πηγαινα λυκειο, τοτε φορουσα συνεχεια μαυρα, κι ακουγα μονο τετοια. τωρα πια ακουω σχεδον τα παντα, αν θες να με ενταξεις με το ζορι σε καποιο ειδος, τοτε μαλλον προς ραπ ειμαι περισσοτερο. αν με γνωριζες εστω μεσω φεησμπουκ θα το ηξερες αυτο. αλλα μαντευω αυτα συμβαινουν οταν εισαι τοπ σελεμπριτυ στο εψυχολοτζυ ε ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ε ναι ρε εισαι μεγαλη φιρμα κ εισαι κ πολυ βεντετα, πειραζει?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Δεν πειραζει!
Βρε Κενο βαλε κανα ερκοντισιον σε εχει χτυπησει η ζεστη μ φαινεται κ την ψωνισες εντελως  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

νταξει Lacrymosa ειμαι ψωνισμενος εγω. εσυ τι θελεις και στελνεις συνεχεια σε εναν ψωνισμενο ? σου ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι καθε μερα ιδια να εχω διαθεση για χιουμορ και λοιπες μαλακιες που γραφονται εδω ? μπορεις απλα να με αγνοεις και τελειωνει εκει το θεματακι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

το οτι σου απανταω σε ενα θεμα πανω σε κατι π γραφεις, αν εσυ λογω ψωνισματος το παιρνεις τοσο αρνητικα κ σε εκνευριζει, ε τι να πω.. τραβατε με κι ας κλαιω εισαι.. αν συμπεριφερεσαι ετσι κ στην κανονικη σου ζωη δν μ φαινεται περιεργο π μενεις μονος σου κ δν εχεις κανεναν... ξεκαβαλα λιγο το καλαμι γτ ξερεις τη συνεχεια  :Stick Out Tongue:  μετα μν κλαιγεσαι π εισαι μονος σου.. εγω δν προκειται να ξανασχοληθω μαζι σου λοιπον, κατσε στη μιζερια σου να κλαιγεσαι γιατι σου πανε ολα στραβα κ γιατι ειναι τοσο ''ψωνισμενες οι ελλεηνιδες''.. κ πολυ ασχοληθηκα μαζι σου.. σου λεμε κατι κ το παιρνεις κ πανω σου κ κανεις κ τον θιγμενο.. αντε γεια

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δες τις ημερομηνιες, η απαντηση ηταν προχτες που ειχα καλη διαθεση, σημερα δεν εχω. και μη το συνεχισεις γιατι θα καταληξεις με ignore.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι κενο δν το ξερα οτι θα επρεπε μαλιστα να ξερουμε ποτε εσενα σου σηκωνεται κ εχεις διαθεση κ ποτε σε εχει φαει η αγαμια.. πανε λυσε το θεματακι σου κ μετα τραβα να δεις αν ερχομαι.. σου δινουμε κ αξια κ την βλεπεις καπως..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

να με συγχωρεις που ειμαι ανθρωπος και δεν εχω την ορεξη σου καθε μερα Lacrymosa. εγω βλεπεις δε παιρνω φαρμακακια. αυτα και αντε στο καλο, αρκετα μιλησαμε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να με συγχωρεις που ειμαι ανθρωπος και δεν εχω την ορεξη σου καθε μερα Lacrymosa. εγω βλεπεις δε παιρνω φαρμακακια. αυτα και αντε στο καλο, αρκετα μιλησαμε.


παραθεση για να μν κανεις εντιτ (μιας κ το συνηθιζεις λες κ το διαβαζει κανεις)
αυτο με τα φαρμακα θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι κ μονο π το ειπες.
το αν εισαι ανθρωπος η υπανθρωπος φανηκε απο αυτο π μολις ειπες.
μπραβο ρε, δν ειχες να πεις κατι αλλο κ ειπες για τα φαρμακα.
κλασσικη δοκιμασμενη συνταγη, το χω ξανασυναντησει κ δν μου κανει εντυπωση.
εγω θα παω στο καλο, εσυ ομως πανε στο διαολο κ ακομα παραπερα.
κ αντε να τον παιξεις για να ξελασκαρεις λιγο.

----------


## vagpap

Παιδια,δεν θελω να εμπλακω στην 'διενεξη' σας,αλλα κιεγω παρατηρω οτι τα τελευταια χρονια οι Ελληνιδες εχουνε γινει 'απαιτητικες' και ελαφρως 'κακομαθημενες'(οχι ολες,φυσικα).Οι περισσοτερες παριμενουν 'τον πριγκιπα με το ασπρο αλογο'.Το λεω αυτο διοτι εχω ζησει 10 χρονια Γενευη(οικογενειακως)και 1 χρονο Νεα Υορκη.Ε,καμμια σχεση στην νοοτροπια.Πιο προσγειωμενες.Κιεσυ βρε Ολγα,μην μιζεριαζεις,και μην φρικαρεις καλα σου λεει ο K.Walking,για ναχεις 2 προτασεις γαμου ηδη(αν και δεν γνωριζω την ηλικια σουκαι δεν θελω να την μαθω,ι εχω γινει 'προσεχτικος' μετα την 'γκαφα'ας την πουμε ετσι με την Lacrymosa)πρεπει νασαι ελκυστικη κοπελλα.Εχω φιλες 40-44 ετων που σκιζουν,με ενα κοινο στοχειο,ολες προσεχουν τον εαυτο τους,ειτε με περιποιηση,ειτε με γυμναστικη,διαθετουν δε μπολικη αυτοπεποιθηση(το σημαντικοτερο προσον,κατ εμε παντα).Θα συμφωνησω δε απολυτως με την lacrymosa,οτι οσο πιο εμμονικα κυνηγας κατι ,τοσο δεν σου καθεται.Σε αυτο συφωνει κι πατερας μου, ενας πολυ πετυχημενος επιχειρηματιας,που εχει φαει την ζωη με το κουταλι.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

δε ξερω αν ειναι θεμα ελληνιδιων, οσο του δυτικου κοσμου ολοκληρου, που προσφερει στις γυναικες περισσοτερες επιλογες, με αποτελεσμα να προχωρανε ευκολοτερα απ'τους αντρες, κι ετσι να ειναι πιο απαιτητικες. οσον αφορα τη διενεξη, αστεια πραγματα και κακως που απαντησα σε ολες τις μαλακιες που γραφτηκαν παλι για μενα. συγκριση αθηναιων με τυροβλαχους ΓΕΝΙΚΑ που ζητημα αν εχουν βγει ποτε απ'το κωλοχωρι τους, δε γινεται οσο κι αν το προσπαθουμε. αλλα δυστυχως αυτο το ξεχνανε συχνα εδω μεσα γιατι μιλαει το ζυπρεξα και το ινβεγκα και τους απογειωνει, κι ετσι νομιζουν οτι ειναι προχωου και τα ζησαν ολα χωρις να εχουν δει καν την ακροπολη. αυτη η διαφορα ειναι που μας κανει να τσακωνομαστε σ'αυτο το φορουμ, γι'αυτο ignore σε ολους τους απο μενα, Παντεληδες, kyknos25, giannis94 κλπ. ας κουτσομπολευουν μονοι τους νομιζωντας οτι μονο αυτοι ζουνε, εξαποστασεως παντα χωρις να μενουν ουτε στη πρωτευουσα.

----------


## demis-demis

> Το κακό με μένα είναι ότι δεν με θέλει κανένας ούτε και για σχέση....


εχεις σκεφτει να το κουβεντιασεις με καποιον ειδικο?
Οπως τα λες τα πραγματα, κατι "γινεται" μεσα σου που μπερδευει τα πραγματα...
ειναι σαν να κανεις πραγματα που δεν θελεις.....
αν ξεμπερδευτεις θα νιώσεις καλύτερα, οχι και καλα να κανεις σχεση ή να παντρευτεις, αλλα για να εισαι πιο καλα με τον εαυτό σου....

----------


## vagpap

> δε ξερω αν ειναι θεμα ελληνιδιων, οσο του δυτικου κοσμου ολοκληρου, που προσφερει στις γυναικες περισσοτερες επιλογες, με αποτελεσμα να προχωρανε ευκολοτερα απ'τους αντρες, κι ετσι να ειναι πιο απαιτητικες. οσον αφορα τη διενεξη, αστεια πραγματα και κακως που απαντησα σε ολες τις μαλακιες που γραφτηκαν παλι για μενα. συγκριση αθηναιων με τυροβλαχους ΓΕΝΙΚΑ που ζητημα αν εχουν βγει ποτε απ'το κωλοχωρι τους, δε γινεται οσο κι αν το προσπαθουμε. αλλα δυστυχως αυτο το ξεχνανε συχνα εδω μεσα γιατι μιλαει το ζυπρεξα και το ινβεγκα και τους απογειωνει, κι ετσι νομιζουν οτι ειναι προχωου και τα ζησαν ολα χωρις να εχουν δει καν την ακροπολη. αυτη η διαφορα ειναι που μας κανει να τσακωνομαστε σ'αυτο το φορουμ, γι'αυτο ignore σε ολους τους απο μενα, Παντεληδες, kyknos25, giannis94 κλπ. ας κουτσομπολευουν μονοι τους νομιζωντας οτι μονο αυτοι ζουνε, εξαποστασεως παντα χωρις να μενουν ουτε στη πρωτευουσα.


ΚΕΝΟ,μπορει ναχεις δικιο για τον δυτικο κοσμο,αλλα αυτο που εννοω,πχ για Νεα Υορκη ειναι οτι ρωτας την 20-25χρονη κοπελιτσα τι δουλεια κανει,και σου απαντα,με περηφανια,'πωλητρια' η 'σερβιτορα'.Αυτο δεν το συναντας εδω.Οσο για τους επαρχιωτες,Ελληνες δεν ειναι κιαυτοι?Η Αθηνα το 1960-70 αντε ναχε 2,000,000 κατοικους,δλδ λιγοι εινα οι 'βεροι'Αθηναιοι.Οι υπολοιποι ηρθαν μετα(απο επαρχια).Βεβαια πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι υπαρχει ενας 'ρατσισμος'απο περιπου Λαμια-Λαρισσα και ανω,εναντια στους Αθηναιους,.Το βλεπω αυτο οταν ανεβαινω προς Βορεια,περνωντας την Λαμια,τηρω ευλαβικα τον ΚΟΚ,ι,διοτι οταν οι μπατσοι δουν Αθηναικες πινακιδες,(και καραγρηγορο αμαξι,αρα κα λιγο προκλητικο)σου αλλαζουν τα φωτα.Αυτο δεν καταλαβα ποτε γιατι συμβαινει,αλλα συμβαινει.Μεχουν σταματησει πολλες φορες για απλο???ελεγχο.

----------


## vagpap

Αληθεια,τι ειναι το ζυπρεξα και το ινβεγκα?Οντως εχουν τετοια αποτελεσματα(στην καταθλιψη)?Δεν θαλεγα οχι σε μια 'απογειωση',μου χρειαζεται αλλωστε,για τις 'βροχερες' μερες,ξερετε τωρα..Και κατι αλλο,τι ειναι το θρεντ?(στο φορουμ,εννοω)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Vagpap οταν λεμε θρεντ εννοουμε θεμα... πχ οταν λεει καποιος ''ανοιξα θρεντ στο φορουμ'', σημαινει ''ανοιξα θεμα στο φορουμ''.. οσο για τα ινβεγκα και τα ζυπρεξα που ξανανεφερε ο κενο (προφανως ελλειψει επιχειρηματων), ειναι αντιψυχωσικα κ οσοι τα παιρνουν/με, το κανουμε επειδη υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος κ δν λειτουργουμε αλλιως.. εμενα δν μ κανει πλεον εντυπωση, ξερω οτι με οποιον ''πω μια κουβεντα παραπανω'' θα μου χτυπησει το γεγονος οτι εχω ενα καρο ασθενειες και οτι παιρνω φαρμακα η κατι σεξουαλικο. νταξει το χω συνηθισει πια ας πουνε ο,τι θελουνε τι να κανουμε, θα σκασω κ γι αυτο? ειναι κριμα πραγματικα να σπαταλαται τοση ενεργεια εδω μεσα (κ οχι αποκλειστικα στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ, αλλα σε οποιοδηποτε φορουμ ή σαιτ ή μεσο κοινωνικης δικτυωσης ή το ιντερνετ γενικοτερα) εκατερωθεν τη στιγμη π θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε ενα σωρο αλλα πραγματα ακομα κ αν μπαινουμε τον ελευθερο χρονο, μπορουμε να τον αξιποιησουμε αλλιως βρε αδερφε! και battle επι battleων και σου πα μου πες κ ποιος ειναι αυτος ο μαλακας και ποιος ειμαι εγω ρε!, πλεον μου φαινονται αστεια... οκ και τι βγηκε απο αυτο? λες κ καμια φορα, ''ε αστον να νικησει" πραγματικα ειναι ανωφελο. καλα αυτο δν γινεται μονο εδω, αν μπεις youtube ας πουμε εκει να δεις ο κακος χαμος! και εκει επανερχεσαι, γιατι ρε παιδια, γιατι τοση σπαταλη ενεργειας για κατι ανωφελο, να αποδειξεις τι και σε ποιον?, κ σε εβρισε κ τον εβαλες στη θεση σου, ελα μου ομως που οκ αυτον καλα τον ''εβαλες'', τα ενα σωρο οικογενειακα εργασιακα κτλ που σε ταλαιπωρουν κ τα ξερεις μονο εσυ, πως τα βαζεις? εγω δν ξερω κ σκεφτομαι να σταματησω να γραφω εδω, γι αυτον τον λογο γιατι πλεον το βλεπω ετσι, απο αυτην την οπτικη.. περναει χρονος για να αναθεωρουμε κ να μαθαινουμε βλεπεις.. απλα πιο πολυ απο συνηθεια το κανω.. η ζωη ειναι εξω κ το λεω για ολους! κ οκ ειπα κ μια κουβεντα παραπανω με τον κενο, η με σενα η με τον πιτσο πιπιτσο λεω ενα τυχαιο, κ τι εγινε? τα προβληματα περιμενουν εκει να τα λυσεις!!
Επισης να πω κ αυτο για να μν το ξεχασω! Φτανει πια με τους διαχωρισμους βασει γεωγραφικων/ τοπογραφικων παραμετρων! Τι παει να πει χωριο κ πολη? Ο ανθρωπος ειναι ιδιος, ειτε ζει σε χωριο ειτε στην πολη! Μπορει να αλλαξει η ζωη του, η οικονομικη του κατασταση, κ πολλα αλλα, αλλα σημασια δν εχει το μερος! Εκτος κ αν ψωνιστει κ ξεχναει επιτηδες απο ποιο χωριο κατεβηκε! Καμια καταγωγη κ καμια δουλεια δν ειναι ντροπη! Λεμε πχ καποιον ''αντε ρε Βλαχο" ή ''αντε ρε Ποντιε".. αμα ψαξεις κ διαβασεις την ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ των Βλαχων η των Ποντιων (ειμαι ποντια κ καμαρι μου), θα ζηλευεις κ θα ΕΥΧΕΣΑΙ να ανηκες κ εσυ! φτανει με τους ευκολους χαρακτηρισμους!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

επιχειρηματα που ακριβως ? νομιζεις μου ειπες κατι ? απ'τη πρωτη μερα εδω μεσα μπλεκω σε καβγαδες, εχω συνηθισει πλεον στις προσωπικες επιθεσεις, οποτε δε καταλαβαινω χριστο. 

δε μας λες ομως και τι εκανες εσυ στη ζωουλα σου για να νομιζεις οτι εισαι σε θεση να με κρινεις και να μου πεις τι ειναι σωστο και τι λαθος.

επαθες ψυχολογικα για να παρεις πτυχιο σε μια ειδικοτητα που οχι μονο δε γουσταρες, αλλα και που δε προκειται να βρεις δουλεια τωρα. πραγματικα αξιζε το κοπο ?

εκανες δυο σχεσουλες, στη μια εριξες κερατο, σε χωρισε το μετανιωσες και κλαιγοσουν. η τυχη της αλλης μαλλον αγνοειται, κι αν κρινουμε κι απο τα μηνυματα για σεξ που μου στελνες εδω μεσα, μπορει να μην υπηρχε καν. μηπως τελικα εσυ εισαι πιο αγαμητη ?

κατα τ'αλλα αφου ζεις τη τελεια ζωη και καλοπερνας με τρελο clubbing και nightlife καθε μερα, τι τα θελεις τα φαρμακακια ? κι οχι μονο αυτο, αλλα δε σε κανουν και καλα και πρεπει να τα αυξησεις, μηπως και σου ερθει ορεξη και βγεις (οπως μας εγραψες προσφατα) στο παραδεισο της Σαλονικας.

και που να ζουσες στην Αθηνα κακομοιρα μου, μεσα σε μεγαλη λεωφορο με μονιμη φασαρια και τους πακιστανους να παραμονευουν. τοτε θα ειχες αυτοκτονησει επειδη δε θα μπορουσες να βρεις πουθενα εστω λιγη ησυχια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι ρε φιλε που να ζουσα και στην Αθηνα δλδ, γι αυτο ειμαι ακομη μια τελειωμενη ελλεηνιδα, λοιπον βρηκα τη λυση θα παω να μεινω Αθηνα...

Ρε δεν γαμιεσαι λεω εγω? ΕΣΥ νομιζεις οτι λες κατι και επισης νομιζεις οτι με την αναφορα σε θεματα προσωπικα μου και σε φαρμακα, καταφερνεις ετσι κατι... δν με μειωνεις, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ. κανε μια βολτα απο μπραφ να μαθεις να το κανεις τουλαχιστον καλυτερα το βρισιδι σου, αποτυχημενε αρχιμαλακα.

Σε κλαμπ εχω να παω πανω απο μηνα φιλε μου.. και ο λογος που δν παω επειδη περιμενω εσενα να παμε μαζι! καταλαβες τωρα? χοχοχο  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Κι επισης δν ειμαι εγω αυτη π αδειαζω 3 φορε τη μερα το πουλι μου καλε μου  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Παω τωρα στη στανη να αρμεξω την κατσικουλα μου κ να πηξω και το τυρι σαν σωστη βλαχαρα π ειμαι..

Κ που σαι, αφιερωμενο κ το ακολουθο (οχι οτι ενας αμορφωτος προκειται να καταλαβει απο ποιηση κ νοηματα ή εστω να γνωριζει τον ποιητη αλλα λεμε τωρα..) Την τελευταια φραση κρατα! "Για Λακεδαιμονιους να μιλουμε τωρα"! (Για Κενους να μιλουμε τωρα!")

Πες ο,τι θες σκασιλα μου. Την αποψη μου για σενα την εχω ηδη σχηματισει.

«Aλέξανδρος Φιλίππου και οι Έλληνες πλην Λακεδαιμονίων—»

Μπορούμε κάλλιστα να φαντασθούμε
πως θ’ αδιαφόρησαν παντάπασι στην Σπάρτη
για την επιγραφήν αυτή. «Πλην Λακεδαιμονίων»,
μα φυσικά. Δεν ήσαν οι Σπαρτιάται
για να τους οδηγούν και για να τους προστάζουν
σαν πολυτίμους υπηρέτας. Άλλωστε
μια πανελλήνια εκστρατεία χωρίς
Σπαρτιάτη βασιλέα γι’ αρχηγό
δεν θα τους φαίνονταν πολλής περιωπής.
A βεβαιότατα «πλην Λακεδαιμονίων».

Είναι κι αυτή μια στάσις. Νοιώθεται.

Έτσι, πλην Λακεδαιμονίων στον Γρανικό·
και στην Ισσό μετά· και στην τελειωτική
την μάχη, όπου εσαρώθη ο φοβερός στρατός
που στ’ Άρβηλα συγκέντρωσαν οι Πέρσαι:
που απ’ τ’ Άρβηλα ξεκίνησε για νίκην, κ’ εσαρώθη.

Κι απ’ την θαυμάσια πανελλήνιαν εκστρατεία,
την νικηφόρα, την περίλαμπρη,
την περιλάλητη, την δοξασμένη
ως άλλη δεν δοξάσθηκε καμιά,
την απαράμιλλη: βγήκαμ’ εμείς·
ελληνικός καινούριος κόσμος, μέγας.

Εμείς· οι Aλεξανδρείς, οι Aντιοχείς,
οι Σελευκείς, κ’ οι πολυάριθμοι
επίλοιποι Έλληνες Aιγύπτου και Συρίας,
κ’ οι εν Μηδία, κ’ οι εν Περσίδι, κι όσοι άλλοι.
Με τες εκτεταμένες επικράτειες,
με την ποικίλη δράσι των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών.
Και την Κοινήν Ελληνική Λαλιά
ώς μέσα στην Βακτριανή την πήγαμεν, ώς τους Ινδούς.

*Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!* 

Ελα ντε! Με ''Λακεδαιμονιους'' θα ασχολουμεθα?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> ΕΣΥ νομιζεις οτι λες κατι και επισης νομιζεις οτι με την αναφορα σε θεματα προσωπικα μου και σε φαρμακα, καταφερνεις ετσι κατι... δν με μειωνεις, ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ.


μα δεν ηθελα να σε μειωσω, εσυ το πηρες προσβλητικα. εγω εγραψα απλα αυτο που συμβαινει, η δραση των φαρμακων φαινεται. κι αφου δε παιρνω τι ηθελες να γραψω ψεματα ?




> Κι επισης δν ειμαι εγω αυτη π αδειαζω 3 φορε τη μερα το πουλι μου καλε μου


δε το ξερα να νιωθω τυψεις που εχω ακομα καβλες. μηπως εχεις μαθει απ'τους φιλους σου που ειναι κατεστραμενοι λογο φαρμακων και δεν εχουν ? μαλλον θα πρεπε να ζητω και συγνωμη που ειμαι φυσιολογικος.




> Κ που σαι, αφιερωμενο κ το ακολουθο (οχι οτι ενας αμορφωτος προκειται να καταλαβει απο ποιηση κ νοηματα ή εστω να γνωριζει τον ποιητη αλλα λεμε τωρα..) Την τελευταια φραση κρατα! "Για Λακεδαιμονιους να μιλουμε τωρα"! (Για Κενους να μιλουμε τωρα!")


μιλησε η επιτυ-χυμενη και (παρα) μορφωμενη. αν ειναι σαν εσενα η επιτυχια ευχαριστω προτιμω την αποτυχια.

οι υπολοιπες αναφορες σε Μπραφ και δηθεν μορφωση δειχνουν ελλειψη προσωπικοτητας και δικιας σου ταυτοτητας. κατι που ειδα και τοτε που ειπες οτι γραφτηκες στη Χρυση Αυγη με τη φιλη σου, ενω πριν λιγους μηνες τους εβριζες φασιστες και ναζι.

λυπαμαι αλλα δε πειθομαι. τραβα δες καμια ταινια μπας και μπορεσεις να με ανταγωνιστεις και το παιξεις κουλτουριαρα.

καλο βραδυ και καλη συνεχεια απο μενα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μα δεν ηθελα να σε μειωσω, εσυ το πηρες προσβλητικα. εγω εγραψα απλα αυτο που συμβαινει, η δραση των φαρμακων φαινεται. κι αφου δε παιρνω τι ηθελες να γραψω ψεματα ?
> 
> ελαααα ρε! οκ τωρα συντονιστηκα! λοιπον κι εσυ εισαι ενας αρχιμαλακας αγαμητος βλακας ηλιθιος κομπλεξικος μικροπρεπης κ πολλα αλλα, αλλα μν διανοηθεις να σκεφτεις οτι τα λεω για να σε βρισω, οοοοχι, για να σε ταρακουνησω καλε τα λεω, μην τα παιρνεις προσβλητικα, εγω για το καλο σου το λεω! χοχο γελασαμε!  Και πως ακριβως φαινεται η δραση των φαρμακων? για πες μ γιατι εχω κ λιγο αλτσχαιμερ εγω, το πηρα το βραδυνο ή οχι?
> 
> δε το ξερα να νιωθω τυψεις που εχω ακομα καβλες. μηπως εχεις μαθει απ'τους φιλους σου που ειναι κατεστραμενοι λογο φαρμακων και δεν εχουν ? μαλλον θα πρεπε να ζητω και συγνωμη που ειμαι φυσιολογικος.
> 
> αααα! που τους ξερεις εσυ τους φιλους μου? ντροπη, τι τους αποκαλυψες, τωρα δν θα εχω μουτρα να τους αντικρυσω...
> 
> μιλησε η επιτυ-χυμενη και (παρα) μορφωμενη. αν ειναι σαν εσενα η επιτυχια ευχαριστω προτιμω την αποτυχια.
> ...


ανταποδιδω  :Smile:  (και μν ξεχασεις να βαρεσεις καμια παχια βραδυνη γιατι σου χρειαζεται, κ δν το λεω καθολου για να κοροιδεψω)  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Και πως ακριβως φαινεται η δραση των φαρμακων? για πες μ γιατι εχω κ λιγο αλτσχαιμερ εγω, το πηρα το βραδυνο ή οχι?


ρε Lacrymosa εισαι πραγματικα ηλιθια ή τη παριστανεις για να εκνευριζεις το κοσμο και να τσακωνεται μαζι σου ? εσυ δε μου λεγες τις προαλλες να παρω κι εγω φαρμακα για να νιωσω καλα ? αυτη δεν ειναι η δραση τους, γι'αυτο δε τα παιρνει ο κοσμος ? κι αυτο ακριβως εγραψα παραπανω και θιχτηκες, οτι εγω δε παιρνω φαρμακακια για να εχω καθε μερα την ιδια διαθεση.




> και με ποιο ποστο ακριβως με κρινεις ?δν θυμαμαι να σου ζητησα την αποψη σου


ουτε κι εγω τη ζητησα στη προηγουμενη σελιδα, αλλα ηρθες και την εγραψες κρινωντας με. οπως εσυ μπορεις να το κανεις λοιπον, ετσι μπορει κι ο οποιοσδηποτε. 




> Μα γι αυτο καλε μου εβαλα κ το αναλογο ποιημα π μιλαει για ενδοξους πολεμους! πως αλλιως θα ταιριαζει με τη χ.α.? εισαι κ πετρελαιοκινητο κ δν στροφαρεις ευκολα..


ναι μονο που στη Χρυση Αυγη γραφτηκες επειδη γραφτηκε και η φιλη σου ή επειδη ειναι τωρα της μοδας. μονη σου αμφιβαλλω αν ειχες τετοιες αποψεις, εδω πριν δυο μηνες ξυνιζες που στρεφομουν υπερ τους. αλλα αυτα μαλλον τα ξεχασες, εγω ομως οχι.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ρε Lacrymosa εισαι πραγματικα ηλιθια ή τη παριστανεις για να εκνευριζεις το κοσμο και να τσακωνεται μαζι σου ? εσυ δε μου λεγες τις προαλλες να παρω κι εγω φαρμακα για να νιωσω καλα ? αυτη δεν ειναι η δραση τους, γι'αυτο δε τα παιρνει ο κοσμος ? κι αυτο ακριβως εγραψα παραπανω και θιχτηκες, οτι εγω δε παιρνω φαρμακακια για να εχω καθε μερα την ιδια διαθεση.
> 
> οκ, τωρα το διευκρινησες, εαν το λες υπο αυτην την εννοια το καταλαβα (επιτελους, ε?) κ ζητω συγγνωμη ΜΟΝΟ για αυτο το σημειο ομως. εγω για την ακριβεια καταλαβα οτι το εγραψες εννοωντας κατι του στυλ ''ε πως να συννενοηθω με καποιον π χαπακωνεται κ το χει χασει'' τεσπα νομιζα οτι οι αποψεις σου ομοιαζαν με τις αποψεις ενος αλλου μελους προσφατα π ελεγε οτι παιρνουμε φαρμακα για την πλακα μας κ επειδη ειναι μοδα. εαν εννοουσες ομως αυτο π διευκρινησες, το παιρνω πισω.
> 
> ουτε κι εγω τη ζητησα στη προηγουμενη σελιδα, αλλα ηρθες και την εγραψες κρινωντας με. οπως εσυ μπορεις να το κανεις λοιπον, ετσι μπορει κι ο οποιοσδηποτε. 
> 
> φυσικα, δν διαφωνουμε σ αυτο, ο καθενας μπορει να εχει οποια αποψη θελει, δν υποχρεωνω κανεναν ουτε να πειστει ουτε να αμφισβητησει, δημοκρατια εχουμε αλλωστε ολες οι αποψεις ευπροσδεκτες, διαφορετικα αξιακα κριτηρια εχει ο καθενας κ με βαση αυτα βγαζει συμπερασματα, ομοιως κ εγω μπορω να βγαλω για τον αλλον κ ο καθενας. ΑΛΛΑ για να στο πω κ στα αγγλικα που το κατεχεις το fluently να πουμε someone's opinion doesn't have to become your reality ή στα ελληνικα η αποψη σου για μενα δν προσδιοριζει τι/ποιος ειμαι. 
> 
> ναι μονο που στη Χρυση Αυγη γραφτηκες επειδη γραφτηκε και η φιλη σου ή επειδη ειναι τωρα της μοδας. μονη σου αμφιβαλλω αν ειχες τετοιες αποψεις, εδω πριν δυο μηνες ξυνιζες που στρεφομουν υπερ τους. αλλα αυτα μαλλον τα ξεχασες, εγω ομως οχι.


νομιζω οτι η χ.α. δν ειναι επι του παροντος, αν θες ανοιξε ενα θρεντ σχετικο να το συζητησουμε  :Smile:  αυτα π κραζεις στους αλλους να θυμασαι ομως οτι τα κανεις κι εσυ. αρα ξεκινα να κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου. κανε κ καμια αυτοκριτικη που κ που, αλλα μαλλον η ταση για κριτικη σου χει μεινει λογω των ταινιων? τεσπα
Εχουμε κατι αλλο να πουμε η ληγει το θεμα? αν θες να πεις κατι ελευθερα  :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οχι δε τη δεχομαι τη συγνωμη και παραμενεις ignore. και για το χτεσινο και για το σημερινο και για ολες τις μαλακιες που εχεις πει για μενα μπερδευοντας με με τον ινσεκτ. δεν ειμαι γνωστος σας να ανεχομαι τα κουτσομπολια και τις ασχημες συμπεριφορες, ειδικα οταν προερχονται απο τα γραφομενα αλλου. τελος κι αντε καληνυχτα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> οχι δε τη δεχομαι τη συγνωμη και παραμενεις ignore. και για το χτεσινο και για το σημερινο και για ολες τις μαλακιες που εχεις πει για μενα μπερδευοντας με με τον ινσεκτ. δεν ειμαι γνωστος σας να ανεχομαι τα κουτσομπολια και τις ασχημες συμπεριφορες, ειδικα οταν προερχονται απο τα γραφομενα αλλου. τελος κι αντε καληνυχτα.


ρε ξαναδιαβασε καλυτερα τι γραφω...
ειπα συγγνωμη ΜΟΝΟ στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο με τα φαρμακα, το οποιο δεν καταλαβα ΕΓΩ σωστα.. δλδ πηγε αλλου το μυαλο μου ενω εσυ αλλο εννοουσες, συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου παντα (ο Θεος και η ψυχη σου)
δεν εισαι γνωστος ''μας''? ποιων ''μας''? μην προσπαθεις να με ενταξεις με το ζορι φιλε μ καπου π δεν ανηκω... αν ηθελα να ''ανηκω'' καπου θα φροντιζα εγω γι αυτο, δν περιμενω εσενα...
Ο Ινσεκτ που κολλαει τωρα? τα χεις μπλεξει γενικως ετσι?
αφου ειμαι ιγκνορ πως μ απαντας τοτε?
αστο ρε κενο, συνεχισε αυτο π ξερεις να κανεις καλα (λεμα τωρα), κ μν κομιζεις γλαυκες εν Αθηναις (αν δν το καταλαβες δν πειραζει)
καληνυχτα κ σε σενα

----------


## vagpap

lacrymosa,σευχαριστω για τις διευκρινησεις,και για το θρεντ,και για τα φαρμακα,και για την διευκρινηση για τα σημεια στιξης(για να μην μου κοβεται το κειμενο,το εφαρμοζω και ειναι ΟΚ).Εσεις,η νεα γενια,σε αντιθεση με μας,ειστε 'τσακαλια' στους υπολογιστες.Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου,για την σταση 'αστον να νικησει'η''να νομιζει οτι νικησε',ειναι οντως σπαταλη ενεργειας.Μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε το 'σε εναν καυγα μεταξυ δυο ατομων,παντα φταιει ο πιο εξυπνος',(ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τοπιασες το τελευταιο).Προσωπικα το εχω κανει σταση ζωης,δεν διαπληκτιζομαι,δεν φωναζω(ουτε μου αρεσουν οι φωνες),παντα ειμαι αυτος που θα κανει πισω,δλδ δεν χαλαω τη ζαχαρενια μου,με τιποτα.Η ψυχικη μου γαληνη ειναι υπερανω ολων των 'αγαθων'.Στους δεσμους μου δε,αν και ημουν αυτος που εφευγε,(εκτος μιας περιπτωσης)παντα αφηνα την κοπελλα με την εντυπωση οτι αυτη με 'αφησε'.Ισως γιαυτο διατηρω ακομη και τωρα αριστες(φιλικες)σχεσεις με ολες.Οσο για το γεωγραφικο,δεν υπονοησα τιποτα κακο για τους 'μη Αθηναιους,(ο κολλητος μου,επι 30ετη μενει στον Αχινο,Καραβομυλος).Αλλωστε, επι Ανασυγκροτησεως,το 1950,η Αθηνα ειχε 500,000 κατοικους,μετα αρχισαν να ερχονται οι 'επαρχιωτες',οποτε για ποιους Αθηναιους μιλαμε?Ολοι επαρχιωτες ειμαστε.Και να σου πω,λατρευω την Ελλαδα και ειμαι υπερηφανος που ειμαι Ελλην.Την Αθηνα δεν γουσταρω,σε ζηλευω που μενεις Θσλνκη.Ανεφερα την Γενευη,επειδη εκει μεγαλωσα,σε Ελβετικο σχολειο πηγα κλπ.Εκει λοιπον μαθαινεις τους χαμηλους τονους.Οποιος και νασαι,οσα και ναχεις,δεν υπαρχει το ρωμεικο 'ξερεις ποιος ειμαι γω' το 'δηθεν'.Παντως κατι που διαπιστωνω σε σενα ειναι οτι οσο ευγενης και νασαι,τοσο τσαμπουκας μπορεις να γινεις.Κι αυτο μαρεσει(δεν υποννοω κατι).Ελπιζω να ξεπερασες το down σου.Παντα φιλικα.

----------


## vagpap

Εχω αυπνια,αλλα who cares,αυριο θα κοιμαμαι οσο θελω.Πολυ ωραιο το ποιημα σου για τους Λακεδαιμονιους,οποτε θα μου επιτερεψεις να σου αφιερωσω αγαπημενα μου αποσπασματα απο το 'Ιθακη'(αλλωστε ειμαι τοσο απελπιστικα αργος στο γραψιμο που θελω κανα2ωρο,για να το γραψω ολο). 'στον πηγαιμο για την Ιθακη,τους Λαιστρυγονας και τους Κυκλωπας,δεν θα τους συναντησεις,αν δεν τους κουβανεις μες την ψυχη σου,παντα στον νου σου ναχεις την Ιθακη,το φθασιμον σου εκει ειν'ο προορισμος σου.Αλλα μην βιαζεις το ταξειδι διολου,καλλυτερα χρονια να διαρκεσει,και γερος πια ν'αραξεις στο νησι,πλουσιος με οσα κερδισες στον δρομο,μη προσδοκωντας πλουτη να σε δωσει η Ιθακη.Η Ιθακη σουδωσε το τωραιο ταξιδι.Αλλα δεν εχει να σε δωσει πια.Κιαν πτωχικη την βρεις,η Ιθακη δεν σε γελασε.Ετσι σοφος πουγινες,με τοση πειρα,ηδη θα το καταλαβες οι Ιθακες τι σημαινουν.Οχι ομως,τοσον σοφος,ωστε να δυναμαι ν'αλλαζω παραγραφους και γραμματοσειρας(το τελευταιο ηταν δικο μου!)

----------


## δελφίνι

Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ και ότι είμαι εντελώς αποτυχημένη ύπαρξη....Αυτά!!!!! Είμαι πολύ λυπημένη κλαίω τώρα που το γράφω αυτό. Τι θα κάνω τα υπόλοιπα 50 χρόνια της ζωής μου βαρέθηκα δεν θέλω πια να ζω...Παλιότερα ήμουνα πολύ όμορφη και ελκυστική γιατί ήμουνα μικρούλα και αδύνατη από τότε περάσανε πολλά χρόνια τώρα δεν περιποιούμαι ούτε καν πλένομαι βρωμάω, είμαι μια σαβούρα και κανείς δεν θα θέλει να με παντρευτεί γιατί δεν κάνω τίποτα ούτε δουλεύω ποιος θέλει να πάρει μια σαβούρα να την τρέφει ....δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα, ούτε δουλειά έχω.

..

----------


## Remedy

ε μην παντρευτεις κι εσυ βρε ολγακι!!! ωχουυυυ πως κανεις ετσι?
νομιζεις κι οσοι παντρευτηκαν, προκοψαν ολοι? καλυτερα ελευθερη, παρα χωρισμενη

----------


## fevgatos67

Και τι είναι αυτό που σας κάνει να πιστεύετε πως ο γάμος είναι προορισμός ? Διαδρομή η ταξίδι για δύο σε όλες τις εποχές όχι μόνο όσο κρατά το καλοκαίρι

----------


## vagpap

[QUOTE=olgaki1975;441654]Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ και ότι είμαι εντελώς αποτυχημένη ύπαρξη....Αυτά!!!!! Είμαι πολύ λυπημένη κλαίω τώρα που το γράφω αυτό. Τι θα κάνω τα υπόλοιπα 50 χρόνια της ζωής μου βαρέθηκα δεν θέλω πια να ζω...Παλιότερα ήμουνα πολύ όμορφη και ελκυστική γιατί ήμουνα μικρούλα και αδύνατη από τότε περάσανε πολλά χρόνια τώρα δεν περιποιούμαι ούτε καν πλένομαι βρωμάω, είμαι μια σαβούρα και κανείς δεν θα θέλει να με παντρευτεί γιατί δεν κάνω τίποτα ούτε δουλεύω ποιος θέλει να πάρει μια σαβούρα να την τρέφει ....δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα, ούτε δουλειά έχω.
Βρε συ Ολγα,με τα λυγμ-λυγμ και κλαψ-κλαψ δεν βγαινει τιποτα.ΟΚ,εισαι 38 ,ε και? Δεν ειναι δυνατον να ησουνα μικρη ελκυστικη και τωρα να 'χαλασες' τοσο.Απλως σεχει παρει απο κατω, αδικως. Αρχισε παλι να περιποιεισαι τον εαυτο σου , κανε λιγη γυμναστικη ,αδυνατισε αν εχεις παχυνει , νταξει ρουχα μην παρεις ,αφου δεν εχεις δουλεια ,αλλα και ποιος εχει σημερα .Εχω κατι φιλες 40-45 που σκιζουνε ,αλλα περιποιουνται τον εαυτο τους . Κιεγω ειμαι σχεδον 53 ,δεν εχω παντρευτει ποτε,και φυσικα δεν ειμαι οπως ημουνα στα 25 μου , δεν μπορω να 'χτυπησω' μια 30 ετων (ουτε και μενδιαφερει ) , θελω μεν να βρω μια συντροφο , αλλα γυμναζομαι σαν μανιακος ,προσεχω τι τρωω (να μην κανουμε κοιλουμπα ) , φροντιζω δλδ τον εαυτο μου .Και να σου πω , εχω την ιδια ακριβως (μην πω και παραπανω} αυτοπεποιθηση που ειχα μικρος . Στο μυαλο μας ειναι ολα .

----------


## Αναζητηση

Μήπως φοβάσαι τη δέσμευση και ότι θα "φυλακιστείς στον μόνιμο δεσμό σου ?? Κουλ :-)

----------


## justme

> Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν θα παντρευτώ και ότι είμαι εντελώς αποτυχημένη ύπαρξη....Αυτά!!!!! Είμαι πολύ λυπημένη κλαίω τώρα που το γράφω αυτό. Τι θα κάνω τα υπόλοιπα 50 χρόνια της ζωής μου βαρέθηκα δεν θέλω πια να ζω...Παλιότερα ήμουνα πολύ όμορφη και ελκυστική γιατί ήμουνα μικρούλα και αδύνατη από τότε περάσανε πολλά χρόνια τώρα δεν περιποιούμαι ούτε καν πλένομαι βρωμάω, είμαι μια σαβούρα και κανείς δεν θα θέλει να με παντρευτεί γιατί δεν κάνω τίποτα ούτε δουλεύω ποιος θέλει να πάρει μια σαβούρα να την τρέφει ....δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα, ούτε δουλειά έχω.
> 
> ..


Εχεις δύο επιλογές. Μέχρι στιγμής επιλέγεις την μία. Οποτε θέλεις αλλάζεις και επιλέγεις την άλλη.
Η πρώτη είναι αυτή που περιγράφεις και quotάρα.
Η δεύτερη είναι η αντίθετη. Στην γράφω αναλυτικά παρακάτω.

"Είμαι έτοιμη να παντρευτώ ....Αυτά σαν πρόλογος!!!!! 
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που το συνείδητοποιώ, χαμογελάω μέχρι τα αυτιά μου τώρα που το γράφω αυτό. 
Τα υπόλοιπα 50 χρόνια της ζωής μου φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι τα καλλίτερα και ανυπομονώ να τα ζήσω έτσι όπως τα ονειρεύομαι...
Παλιότερα ήμουνα πολύ όμορφη και ελκυστική γιατί ήμουνα μικρούλα και αδύνατη, από τότε περάσανε πολλά χρόνια αλλά και τώρα περιποιούμαι τον ευατό μου, δεν το συζητάω για καθαριότητα κλπ... φυσάω.., σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν πολλοί που θα ήθελαν να με παντρευτούν γιατί έχω διάθεση για τα πάντα. Εντάξη σήμερα δε δουλεύω αλλά το παλεύω και είμαι σίγουρη πως κάπου θα βρώ και εγώ μία άκρη. Πολύ δύσκολο στις μέρες μας να βρείς δουλειά αλλά από αύριο κιόλας εάν θέλω μπορώ να έχω δικά μου χρήματα. Δουλειές υπάρχουν έστω και από αυτές που κανείς δεν σκεφτόταν πριν μερικά χρόνια ότι θα έκανε. Για μένα τα χρήματα είναι το μέσο για να ζώ και όχι να με ζούνε άλλοι. .. (βάζω δύο τελίτσες εδώ γιατί έχω πολλά όμορφα να πώ για μένα τα οποία δε τα γράφω για να μη με πάρετε στο ψιλό και νομίσετε πως είμαι κανά ψώνιο που παινεύει τον εαυτό του.)"

Διαλέγεις λοιπόν ποιά από τις δύο επιλογές θέλεις και αναλόγως πράττεις - σκέφτεσαι - νιώθεις.

----------


## vagpap

Bonsoir Justine , γαλλικο ονομα επελεξες αλλωστε. Ωστε λοιπον εισαι ετοιμη για παντρεια. Δεν σε φοβιζει λιγακι ο γαμος ? Εσενα μπορει να σε θελουν πολλοι οπως γραφεις , κ το πιστευω . Το θεμα ειναι ποιον θελεις εσυ . Μην ξεχναμε το να παντρευτεις τον σωστο ανθρωπο θα μετρησει για το 90% της ευτυχιας η της δυστυχιας σου . Τι εχεις να πεις γιαυτο του Σαιξπηρ ' οι γυναικες δεν θελουν τιποτα αλλο απο εναν συζυγο , οταν ομως τον αποκτησουν τα θελουν ολα '. Παροτι εχω παρει πολυ μεγαλα ρισκα στην ζωη μου(στη δουλεια μου ) ,αυτο του γαμου με φοβιζει ιδιαιτερως . Θελεις να παντρευτεις μονο αν σου ' κλικαρει ' ο αλλος , η βασει 'προδιαγραφων'- κλικ ? Πιστευω οτι το θεμα του γαμου , λιγο-πολυ , μας απασχολει ολους .

----------


## δελφίνι

> ε μην παντρευτεις κι εσυ βρε ολγακι!!! ωχουυυυ πως κανεις ετσι?
> νομιζεις κι οσοι παντρευτηκαν, προκοψαν ολοι? καλυτερα ελευθερη, παρα χωρισμενη


Σωστό και αυτό. Ίσως θα πρέπει να σκέφτομαι διαφορετικά. Τώρα είμαι 37 χρονών και έτσι όπως είμαι εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν βλέπω να ταιριάζω με κανέναν για να παντρευτώ.

----------


## vagpap

Μονο που , remedy k olgaki dαrlings , μεταξυ του ελευθερου κ του χωρισμενου , υπαρχει κ η κατηγορια του ευτυχισμενου παντρεμενου , Ναι ΟΚ , ειναι λιγοι αλλα θα καταδικασουμε εαυτους στην αιωνια μοναξια , επειδη καποιοι δεν τα καταφεραν ? Ειμαι 52 , κ εχω φιλους (ες ) παντρεμενους ευτυχεις , κ παντρ. δυστυχεις . Υπαρχει κ η λυση του συζω , κ βλεποντας κ κανοντας , η καλυτερη κατ'εμε . Ολομοναχος στη ζωη , δεν λεει . Αν εχεις χορτασει τη ζωη , οπως εγω π.χ. , πλεον ψαχνεις πλεον για κατι σταθερο . Καλυτερα να παντρευεσαι μεγαλος (η) , διοτι τα περιθωρια σφαλματος ειναι σαφως μικροτερα . Αλλωστε η ζωη ειναι ενα ρισκο , κ ο γαμος επισης , ας το παρουμε λοιπον . Ζωη χωρις ρισκο αξιζει ?
Καταστρωνε τα σχεδια σου με συνεση , και εφαρμοζε τα με τολμη .............

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Ακομη σε προβληματιζει αν θα παντρευτεις??? Αν εχεις προικα σε παιρνω εγω βρε... :P

----------


## betelgeuse

> Bonsoir Justine , γαλλικο ονομα επελεξες αλλωστε.


Την κοπελα την λενε just me . . .

----------


## vagpap

Εγραψες , betelgeuse , εγραψες !!!!!.....................

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ολομοναχος στη ζωη , δεν λεει .


Όχου, μελαγχόλησα πάλι. Εγώ μάλλον ολομόναχη θα μείνω με το μυαλό που κουβαλάω.... Κλάψε με , μάνα κλάψε με την νύχτα με φεγγάρι. Δεν πρόκειται να βρω γαμπρό με ξέρω καλά εμένα. Πέρασανε τα χρόνια τώρα τίποτα δεν μπορώ να κάνω πλέον. Είμαι μια άχρηστη και ανίκανη που δεν καταφέρνω μια δουλειά να βρω και να την κρατήσω πόσο μάλλον να βρώ γαμπρό...... Τι θα κάνω;;;; Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τώρα, αν είχα παντρευτεί εκείνον που με είχε ζητήσει στα 18 μου- που ήτανε και ωραίο παλικάρι- θα είχα παιδί 18 χρονών. Ευκαιρίες είχα στην ζωή μου να ζήσω ευτυχισμένη αλλά τις κλώτσησα με λύσσα. Είμαι πολύ δυστυχισμένη.

----------


## masterridley

> Όχου, μελαγχόλησα πάλι. Εγώ μάλλον ολομόναχη θα μείνω με το μυαλό που κουβαλάω.... Κλάψε με , μάνα κλάψε με την νύχτα με φεγγάρι. Δεν πρόκειται να βρω γαμπρό με ξέρω καλά εμένα. Πέρασανε τα χρόνια τώρα τίποτα δεν μπορώ να κάνω πλέον. Είμαι μια άχρηστη και ανίκανη που δεν καταφέρνω μια δουλειά να βρω και να την κρατήσω πόσο μάλλον να βρώ γαμπρό...... Τι θα κάνω;;;; Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τώρα, αν είχα παντρευτεί εκείνον που με είχε ζητήσει στα 18 μου- που ήτανε και ωραίο παλικάρι- θα είχα παιδί 18 χρονών. Ευκαιρίες είχα στην ζωή μου να ζήσω ευτυχισμένη αλλά τις κλώτσησα με λύσσα. Είμαι πολύ δυστυχισμένη.


www.okcupid.com
www.pof.com

Go!

----------


## δελφίνι

> www.okcupid.com
> www.pof.com
> 
> Go!


Τι είναι αυτά;;; Τίποτα σάιτ γνωριμιών;;;;
Λειτουργούν αυτά;;;; 

Μια φίλη μου γνώρησε τον άντρα της από το zoosk. Αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ....δλδ έκανα μια δύο γνωριμίες , βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν προέκυψε τίποτα.

Τζίφος για μένα και αυτά τα σάιτ! Κλάψ!!!!

----------


## masterridley

> Τι είναι αυτά;;; Τίποτα σάιτ γνωριμιών;;;;
> Λειτουργούν αυτά;;;; 
> 
> Μια φίλη μου γνώρησε τον άντρα της από το zoosk. Αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ....δλδ έκανα μια δύο γνωριμίες , βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν προέκυψε τίποτα.
> 
> Τζίφος για μένα και αυτά τα σάιτ! Κλάψ!!!!


Εεε, αυτό είναι το νόημα, βγαίνεις με 100 για να πετύχεις τον 1. Εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι
αυτοί που βρήκαν ταίρι δεν κάναν πρώτα παρέα με άπειρες κοπέλες/άντρες;

Αμ το άλλο; Που θα έχεις δωρεάν έξοδο κάθε βράδυ; Καθότι οι άντρες ως γνωστοί
μλκπίτουρες έχουν το συνήθειο να κερνάνε την κοπέλα, είτε παίζει κάτι είτε όχι.

----------


## δελφίνι

Βρε παιδιά, οι άλλοι όλοι πώς καταφέρνουνε τα πάντα και εγώ δεν μπορώ;;;; Τι κάνουνε;;; Κάνουνε ιδιαίτερες προσπάθειες σε όλα;;;;

----------


## Nocash

> να με συγχωρεις που ειμαι ανθρωπος και δεν εχω την ορεξη σου καθε μερα Lacrymosa. _εγω βλεπεις δε παιρνω φαρμακακια_. αυτα και αντε στο καλο, αρκετα μιλησαμε.


Εγω παιρνω...
Και τι με αυτο;;;

----------


## The_Little_Prince

Θα σου πω μια ιστοριουλα που μου ειπε ενας γεροντας...(ιερεας)
Καπου στη μεση της θαλασσας ενα ψαραδικο σε μια καταιγιδα βυθιστηκε...
ετσι ο ψαρας εγκατελειψε τη βαρκα του και πηδηξε στη θαλασσα για να σωθει...
Προσπαθοντας να σωθει και βουλιαζοντας μεσα στη θαλασσα καλουσε
την Παναγια να τον βοηθησει... 
-Παναγια μου σε παρακαλαω.. βοηθησε με...
-Παναγια μου σε παρακαλω βοηθησε....
επαναλαμβανοντας διαρκως το ιδιο πραγμα....
-Μεχρι που η Παναγια εμφανιστηκε μπροστα του και του λεει...
Να σε βοηθησω βρε ευλογημενε...αλλα ΚΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ...παλεψε...κολυμπα...
 :Smile:

----------


## Deleted20082014

> Θα σου πω μια ιστοριουλα που μου ειπε ενας γεροντας...(ιερεας)
> Καπου στη μεση της θαλασσας ενα ψαραδικο σε μια καταιγιδα βυθιστηκε...
> ετσι ο ψαρας εγκατελειψε τη βαρκα του και πηδηξε στη θαλασσα για να σωθει...
> Προσπαθοντας να σωθει και βουλιαζοντας μεσα στη θαλασσα καλουσε
> την Παναγια να τον βοηθησει... 
> -Παναγια μου σε παρακαλαω.. βοηθησε με...
> -Παναγια μου σε παρακαλω βοηθησε....
> επαναλαμβανοντας διαρκως το ιδιο πραγμα....
> -Μεχρι που η Παναγια εμφανιστηκε μπροστα του και του λεει...
> Να σε βοηθησω βρε ευλογημενε...αλλα ΚΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ...παλεψε...κολυμπα...


Αχ τι όμορφο!!!! <3

----------


## Deleted20082014

> Bonsoir Justine





> Την κοπελα την λενε just me . . .


Νομίζω ότι είναι άντρας!

----------


## Deleted20082014

> Όχου, μελαγχόλησα πάλι. Εγώ μάλλον ολομόναχη θα μείνω με το μυαλό που κουβαλάω.... Κλάψε με , μάνα κλάψε με την νύχτα με φεγγάρι. Δεν πρόκειται να βρω γαμπρό με ξέρω καλά εμένα. Πέρασανε τα χρόνια τώρα τίποτα δεν μπορώ να κάνω πλέον. Είμαι μια άχρηστη και ανίκανη που δεν καταφέρνω μια δουλειά να βρω και να την κρατήσω πόσο μάλλον να βρώ γαμπρό...... Τι θα κάνω;;;; Και να σκεφτείτε ότι τώρα, αν είχα παντρευτεί εκείνον που με είχε ζητήσει στα 18 μου- που ήτανε και ωραίο παλικάρι- θα είχα παιδί 18 χρονών. Ευκαιρίες είχα στην ζωή μου να ζήσω ευτυχισμένη αλλά τις κλώτσησα με λύσσα. Είμαι πολύ δυστυχισμένη.


Υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι που αισθάνονται σαν εσένα, αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ολγακι δλδ τα εχεις ολα λυμενα και αυτο που σε απασχολει και σε στεναχωρει ειναι ο γαμος?

----------


## marp

Καλησπέρα!
Επειδή κι εμένα με έχει απασχολήσει τελευταία το θέμα, σκέφτομαι ότι όταν περνάς τα 30 σίγουρα δεν ερωτεύεσαι κεραυνοβόλα. Δεν ξέρω καν αν ερωτεύεσαι...Η ιδέα να παντρευτώ κάποιον μόνο και μόνο για να θεωρούμαι παντρεμένη ή για να κάνω ένα παιδί μου προκαλεί θλίψη...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Καλησπέρα!
> Επειδή κι εμένα με έχει απασχολήσει τελευταία το θέμα, σκέφτομαι ότι όταν περνάς τα 30 σίγουρα δεν ερωτεύεσαι κεραυνοβόλα. Δεν ξέρω καν αν ερωτεύεσαι...Η ιδέα να παντρευτώ κάποιον μόνο και μόνο για να θεωρούμαι παντρεμένη ή για να κάνω ένα παιδί μου προκαλεί θλίψη...


Ναι μεγαλωνοντας τα ψειριζεις παραπανω,οχι ομως οτι δεν ερωτευεσαι..Απλα μαθαμε οτι απο καποια ηλικια ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βαλουμε στεφανι και να κανουμε παιδι..Αν αυτο το κανεις με το πρεπει θλιβερο δεν ειναι?Γι'αυτο βλεπουμε γυναικες παντρεμενες που τα παρατανε ολα,που δεν φερονται στα παιδια τους με αγαπη λογω του ΠΡΕΠΕΙ που εβαλαν θηλια..

Ε οχι δεν πρεπει!!Πρεπει μονο να το θες με τον ανθρωπο που θελεις γιατι το θελεις..!Και φυσικα δεν ειμαστε ολοι γεννημενοι για γονικες καταστασεις.

----------


## marp

Το σημαντικό και το δύσκολο σε ένα γάμο είναι να μπορέσουν οι σύντροφοι να χτίσουν τη μεταξύ τους σχέση. Το αν θα έρθει ένα παιδί ή όχι για μένα είναι δευτερεύον.

----------


## kerasi

> Επειδή κι εμένα με έχει απασχολήσει τελευταία το θέμα, σκέφτομαι ότι όταν περνάς τα 30 σίγουρα δεν ερωτεύεσαι κεραυνοβόλα. Δεν ξέρω καν αν ερωτεύεσαι...


Ε οχι και δεν ερωτευεσαι μετα τα 30...ο ερως χρονια δεν κοιτα....για του λογου το αληθες παρε ενα παραδειγμα...

----------


## The_Little_Prince

> Ε οχι και δεν ερωτευεσαι μετα τα 30...ο ερως χρονια δεν κοιτα....για του λογου το αληθες παρε ενα παραδειγμα...


τΟ ΑΝΕΚΔΟΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΩ?

----------


## kerasi

Δε σε καταλαβαινω. Ο βηχας και ο ερωτας δεν κρυβοντε. Αφου τη βλεπεις την εικονα, μιλαει απο μονη της, ερωτας ειναι η αιτια που λεει και ενα παλιο ασμα...$$$

----------


## The_Little_Prince

> Δε σε καταλαβαινω. Ο βηχας και ο ερωτας δεν κρυβοντε. Αφου τη βλεπεις την εικονα, μιλαει απο μονη της, ερωτας ειναι η αιτια που λεει και ενα παλιο ασμα...$$$


το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερεις???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marp

Με αυτή την εικόνα με έκανες να ελπίζω, ενώ είχα πειστεί ότι δε θα ερωτευτώ ξανά!!! Το θέμα είναι: πού θα βρω εγώ ένα τέτοιο κελεπούρι;;;

----------


## pavlina

> Τι είναι αυτά;;; Τίποτα σάιτ γνωριμιών;;;;
> Λειτουργούν αυτά;;;; 
> 
> Μια φίλη μου γνώρησε τον άντρα της από το zoosk. Αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιήσω ....δλδ έκανα μια δύο γνωριμίες , βγήκαμε μια φορά και δεν προέκυψε τίποτα.
> 
> Τζίφος για μένα και αυτά τα σάιτ! Κλάψ!!!!


Βρε Ολγιτσα με 2 βγηκες και παραιτηθηκες? Εγω οταν χωρισα και εψαχνα συντροφο βγηκα με 60!! Και κανενας δεν μου αρεσε! Φρικτη απιγοητευση αλλα συνεχισα και τελθκα βρηκα τον τωρινο μου συντροφο ψαξε στο νετ για σαιτ γνωριμιων πχ το σχ....ς ειναι καλο δες και αλλα

----------


## pavlina

Υστερα βλεπω πως ρωτας πως οι αλλοι τα καταφερνουν και προσπαθουν λοιπον η αναγκη σε κανει να προσπαθεις αν θες ξατι πολυ...ξερεις αυτο που κεει: ρωταει ενα παιδι τον πατερα του..μπαμπα ειναι μακρια η Αμερικη? Και αυτος...σκασε και κολυμπα!

----------


## ioannis2

> Δεν είμαστε όλοι γεννημένοι για γάμο και οικογένεια.


Σημασία έχει να μην περνάμε στους άλλους λάθος μηνύματα. Συνηθως χαιρομαστε όταν κι άλλοι βιωνουν την ίδια αποτυχία με εμας. Γι αυτο παρουσιαζουμε στους άλλους αυτο που κατα βαθος βιωνουμε ως αποτυχία, ως κάτι το ιδανικό.


vagpap, ελπίζω από το 2013 (πρωτοχρονιά 2016 σε λίγο!!) να άλλαξες, και να μην ξέμεινες από τότε μπακούρι. Το "εκλεκτικός" είναι δικαιολογια από εμας για εμας και προς τους αλλους για να πιστευουν ότι ειμαστε μια χαρα, όταν δεν καταφερνουμε για τον Χ ή Ψ κλπ λόγο να βρούμε. Εκτός κι αν ζεις μεσα στην έρημο οποτε λογικό δεν εχεις επιλογές.

----------


## Macgyver

> Σημασία έχει να μην περνάμε στους άλλους λάθος μηνύματα. Συνηθως χαιρομαστε όταν κι άλλοι βιωνουν την ίδια αποτυχία με εμας. Γι αυτο παρουσιαζουμε στους άλλους αυτο που κατα βαθος βιωνουμε ως αποτυχία, ως κάτι το ιδανικό.
> ς.



Θα συμφωνησω με την τοποθετηση σου , Γιαννη !

----------


## Macgyver

> vagpap, ελπίζω από το 2013 (πρωτοχρονιά 2016 σε λίγο!!) να άλλαξες, και να μην ξέμεινες από τότε μπακούρι. Το "εκλεκτικός" είναι δικαιολογια από εμας για εμας και προς τους αλλους για να πιστευουν ότι ειμαστε μια χαρα, όταν δεν καταφερνουμε για τον Χ ή Ψ κλπ λόγο να βρούμε. Εκτός κι αν ζεις μεσα στην έρημο οποτε λογικό δεν εχεις επιλογές.



Γιαννη , καλημερα , to vagpap ειναι το πρωην νικνειμ μου !! αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι επιλεκτικος , αλλα σιγουρα θαχα κανει περισσοτερα αν δεν ειχα παθει καταθλιψη , που τωρα αργα αργα αναρρωνω !

----------

